# Help, How To Get Mildew Off The Awning



## N7OQ

Well this weekend I open my awning and to my horror I noticed mildew all over the top and bottom of the awning. I tried to wipe off as much as possible but it looks bad. The last time I had used it was a Fort Bragg, CA and thought it was dry when I rolled it up but guess I was wrong. This just makes me sick.









Has anyone else had this problem? If so what did you do to fix it. I was thinking about power washing it but right now we are having strong winds so don't want to make matters worse.

Is there some kind of treatment I can use on it?

If I cant fix this I will have to buy a new awning and I hate to have to do that but I also hate to have a new looking trailer with a old looking awning









Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## firefighter320ms

New poster here....

I will attempt to answer your question about the mildew. Try using a mixture of clorox and water @ a 1/10 ratio and make sure you try keeping the mixture off the windows. Wash off very well and the side of the trailer with water.


----------



## Lmbevard

Did a quick search on mildew removal and found the following recommendation;
â€¢ For more stubborn cases, a general solution of no more than 1⁄2 cup of bleach and 1⁄4 cup of mild soap per gallon of water is normally recommended. The fabric should be soaked in this mixture for no more than 20 minutes.
I remember someone else saying to roll out the awning, spray this mixture on the material till completely covered, roll back up and allow to set for 20 -30 minutes. Roll out and wash off both top and bottom with a hose. If stain remain, spray again and scrub the area.


----------



## skippershe

Our neighbors have an SOB and they were using Tilex to remove mold from their awning...They just kept the water flowing and never let it sit for long...came out pretty good









Boating supply stores carry mold and mildew spray removers that are safe for canvas and vinyl, Mold Away, you might want to try something like that, or Simple Green might not be a bad idea to start with, see what you can get off with that before you go for more drastic measures.


----------



## Crawfish

I use the same procedure as Lmbevard talked about. Works great. Gets all of the mildew off of mine.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn

I use 1 cup bleach, 1/2 cup soap, 2 gallons water. Brush on awning and close for 15 to 20 minutes, reopen and rinse off. Wear old clothes and wear goggles. Works best late in the day so sun does not dry mixture in awning.

John


----------



## GoVols

Ditto mixture of soap and bleach. (Do NOT wear clothes you care about as the bleach will do its thing.) Brush it on, roll up the awning for 20 minutes, unroll and rinse. You can go over more stubborn stains with a soft bristle brush.


----------



## happycampers

Hi









Ive tried the mister clean magic eraser and it works very good.

Good luck


----------



## Reverie

My solution is to buy a pre-moldy awning and let 'er rip...

Reverie


----------



## CamperAndy

This is what the owners manual says on the subject.


----------



## skippershe

Good thing some people read their owners manuals


----------



## campingnut18

the only way to remove it here in the south is..
take awning off and burn it. 
i clean ours and 5 days later its back. i give up.
my next awning will be blue on blue, no white at all.


----------



## old_tidefan

campingnut18 said:


> the only way to remove it here in the south is..
> take awning off and burn it.
> i clean ours and 5 days later its back. i give up.
> my next awning will be blue on blue, no white at all.


Lamar,
You realize you're like the unofficial (not sure if the vote has passed or not) leader of the Southeastern Outbackers and some people may follow your instructions on the awning cleaning......Whether you like it or not you are a role model and your actions may impact others







Everyone will come to the rallies with only smoot stained rails with no awning between them


----------



## N7OQ

Thanks everyone for your answers, as soon as the wind dies down I will treat it.


----------



## webeopelas

N7OQ said:


> Thanks everyone for your answers, as soon as the wind dies down I will treat it.


We also use oxyclean instead of a bleach solution. Works great. Now if it would just get above freezing before we leave for Disney, I could make the trailer look good.


----------



## Reverie

tidefan said:


> the only way to remove it here in the south is..
> take awning off and burn it.
> i clean ours and 5 days later its back. i give up.
> my next awning will be blue on blue, no white at all.


Lamar,
You realize you're like the unofficial (not sure if the vote has passed or not) leader of the Southeastern Outbackers and some people may follow your instructions on the awning cleaning......Whether you like it or not you are a role model and your actions may impact others







Everyone will come to the rallies with only smoot stained rails with no awning between them








[/quote]

What do you mean "Unofficial"? I thought it was by acclimation...

Reverie
_Loyal Subject_


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> the only way to remove it here in the south is..
> take awning off and burn it.
> i clean ours and 5 days later its back. i give up.
> my next awning will be blue on blue, no white at all.


Lamar,
You realize you're like the unofficial (not sure if the vote has passed or not) leader of the Southeastern Outbackers and some people may follow your instructions on the awning cleaning......Whether you like it or not you are a role model and your actions may impact others







Everyone will come to the rallies with only smoot stained rails with no awning between them








[/quote]

What do you mean "Unofficial"? I thought it was by acclimation...

Reverie
_Loyal Subject_
[/quote]
x2
BTW, does that mean that we also need to get one of those "special" flags and fly it??








Darlene


----------



## momike

webeopelas said:


> Thanks everyone for your answers, as soon as the wind dies down I will treat it.


We also use oxyclean instead of a bleach solution. Works great. Now if it would just get above freezing before we leave for Disney, I could make the trailer look good.








[/quote]

I just did mine today after reading these different posts. Here's what I did...used the bottle that attaches to the garden hose. Mixed 1 cup bleach and 1/2 cup liquid detergent in the bottle. Sprayed the underneath side first then the top. Rolled it up and let it set 15 minutes. When I unrolled it there was plenty of liquid still inside. Took an old sponge mop and wiped down the entire awning and all but one really bad spot came off. Didn't have time to retreat the bad spot or it would have come completely clean. Rinsed it off and it looks brand new again! Hope this helps anyone that has the same issue on their awning that I had.


----------



## Leedek

GoVols said:


> Ditto mixture of soap and bleach. *(Do NOT wear clothes .)  *Brush it on, roll up the awning for 20 minutes, unroll and rinse. You can go over more stubborn stains with a soft bristle brush.


Those Tennessee Volunteers are some spicy kinda folks.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I use a material called 30 second cleaner. It is a concentrate, so I mix it in a garden sprayer and spray the awning inside and out, roll it up for 10 minutes or so, unroll and rinse. It obviously has bleach in it since it smells like it. Does a great job.


----------



## Jewellfamily

Leedek said:


> Ditto mixture of soap and bleach. *(Do NOT wear clothes .)  *Brush it on, roll up the awning for 20 minutes, unroll and rinse. You can go over more stubborn stains with a soft bristle brush.


Those Tennessee Volunteers are some spicy kinda folks.








[/quote]
Apparently, Leedek does the awning bleaching naked.....

Don't know if that'll fly in my neighborhood, but hey, it's worth a try!


----------



## raynardo

Those Mr. Clean Magic Erase Sponges work great on any remaining stubborn stains.

On a side note: do not use a pressure washer....and don't ask how I know.


----------



## Good Times

Cleaned mine over the weekend with Awesome cleaner from Dollar General. Yup it's a $1 and works great. Funny thing is my 15 year old realized it was making his white flip flops whiter....nonetheless he got sidetracked cleaning his flip flops. Good stuff.


----------

